# MindMap bauen?



## facilityManager (25. Okt 2008)

Hallo

Betimmt bin ich damit in der "Spiele-Progger Ecke" genau richtig. Ich möchte ein Tool schreiben, womit man coole MindMaps erstellen kann. 

Eine MindMap ist ein Diagramm, auf dem man sein Wissen zu einem bestimmten Thema skizziert. Es gibt eine Wurzel, also das Thema, und von diesem Punkt aus gehen Äste ab, die beschriftet sind. Von diesen Ästen können wiederum weitere Äste ab gehen, usw.

Problem: Mit welcher Bibliothek / mit welchem Framework mache ich die Grafik? Es muss irgend etwas skalierbares sein, denn die MindMap soll gezoomt werden können. Deshalb schwebt mir da Vektorgrafik vor.

Vielleicht habt Ihr ein paar Ideen / Tipps dazu?

Gruß
solquery


----------



## Marco13 (25. Okt 2008)

Schon ne sehr allgemeine Frage. Kannst dir mal sowas wie JGraph ansehen (nicht JGraphT) - dafür gibt's auch kostenpflichtige Layout-Algorithmen ... wann man die nicht selbst schreiben will. Hab jetzt aber keine Websuche gemacht, ob man mit sowas wie "java mindmap program" nicht schon mehr vorgefertigtes findet....


----------



## facilityManager (25. Okt 2008)

Danke. Werde mir JGraph mal näher ansehen, aber vorher versuche ich mich an einem Tutorial für 2D-Spiele, um zu sehen wie das mit der Grafik funzt ;-)


----------

